# ECA stack



## SirNuma (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello everybody 
What're your experiences with Ephedrine Stack? 
Do you feel it good as Pre-WO, and how to get it in Europe?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 27, 2017)

It works good. Mostly when your already lower body fat for weight loss advantages. Works very good for me for appetite suppression.

PW works pretty good, personally its to much. I dont like feeling all hopped up during a workout. I can get pumped up enough to lift with a cup of coffee. 

Are you in Europe? You clearly havent done much research. Can buy it right here in the states or Euorpe. Just a different form. Works the same. 

I thought you thought all this over and was going to just do some cardio and diet properly? Your not looking this stuff up for PW. Your still looking for fast weight loss. Dont lie. 

Ephedrine wont do what you want it to do.


----------



## SirNuma (Jan 27, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> It works good. Mostly when your already lower body fat for weight loss advantages. Works very good for me for appetite suppression.
> 
> PW works pretty good, personally its to much. I dont like feeling all hopped up during a workout. I can get pumped up enough to lift with a cup of coffee.
> 
> ...



Hey bro 
Not about weight loss, just wanted to give a try to it as a pre wo... no high doses


Edit: and if it suppress appetite, better... I'm hungry  every hour lol


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 27, 2017)

SirNuma said:


> Hey bro
> Not about weight loss, just wanted to give a try to it as a pre wo... no high doses



Whatever you say man. Sorry for jumpin you. After your thread about losing some fat. Thought thats where you were going.

No, you dont need ephedrine pre. If you need a PW there are lots of good ones you can buy. Just plain old caffine works great. Thats all you need man.


----------



## SirNuma (Jan 27, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Whatever you say man. Sorry for jumpin you. After your thread about losing some fat. Thought thats where you were going.
> 
> No, you dont need ephedrine pre. If you need a PW there are lots of good ones you can buy. Just plain old caffine works great. Thats all you need man.



No problem, I'll diet for sure and post some progress pics... no cheating lol.

I just love PW's... tried a lot of them like NOexplode, C4, animal stuff, GAT nitraflex... looking for something "stronger". The only one I liked was the Nitraflex, not available in Italy


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 27, 2017)

if you want to feel like a crack head find something with DMAA in it....


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 27, 2017)

"Stronger" than NOexplode or C4?   How much caffeine are you consuming each day besides the pre workout?  Maybe cut back on that a bit.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 27, 2017)

Go to the dollar store get a bottle of noDoz. Best pre work out. Take it with your favorite juice to give it flavor if your used to kiddie names on pre workouts with flavor.

Take 2 pills for 120mg of caffeine and have a great work out.


Better than black coffee as it wont stain your teeth.


----------



## SirNuma (Jan 28, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> "Stronger" than NOexplode or C4?   How much caffeine are you consuming each day besides the pre workout?  Maybe cut back on that a bit.



C4 is like water for me... can't feel anything special


----------



## SirNuma (Jan 28, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> Go to the dollar store get a bottle of noDoz. Best pre work out. Take it with your favorite juice to give it flavor if your used to kiddie names on pre workouts with flavor.
> 
> Take 2 pills for 120mg of caffeine and have a great work out.
> 
> ...



Never heard of that noDoz


----------



## IHI (Jan 28, 2017)

I get my caffine pills from amazon if you have that option over there


----------

